# Microscope project



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2009)

I came across a neat site of how to build an inexpensive compound microscope. here is photo of the deluxe version but the frame can be built from wood. And the optics can be put together from disposable camera lenses this is listed as the proverbial dollar microscope 


http://www.funsci.com/fun3_en/ucomp1/ucomp1.htm







A little brass tube and bling and you could have a scope Louis Pasteur would be proud of. 






Tin


----------



## Sleazey (Sep 12, 2009)

How about a linkage to the "neat site"?

Thnx!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2009)

hey sorry about that fixed now. 
Tin

this one looks cool also
http://www.funsci.com/fun3_en/uster/uster.htm


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Sep 12, 2009)

Tin,

Wow, this is a perfect project for me to make for my kids. Thanks for finding and posting it.

Bob


----------

